# And so my journey begins...



## Psylock1045 (May 4, 2015)

After deciding I wanted to travel in October, and doing everything I can to prepare for the trip ahead, I have finally arrived at that point. I have everything I need, just putting my bicycle together over the next couple of days. I leave Wednesday, May 6th. My immediate goal is Tennessee, since I have family out there that I would like to visit. Afterwards, I've got someplace to be in August, someplace to be in September, and then absolutely no time frame goals. It'll be a "go where the wind takes me" kind of journey. Just me, my bicycle, and whatever food I can manage to rustle up from whatever resources are nearby, both human and nature in origin. 

And truth be told, I'm absolutely freakin terrified. But also excited. I have no idea what to expect. I know the first few weeks are going to be miserable, as my body gets used to the intensity of riding for 10+ hours a day. Up until now, the longest I've ever ridden was an hour and a half. Sometime in the next 2 days I'm going to set up a blog and a vlog, and plan my route to TN. It's gonna be scary, it's gonna be hard, it's gonna be intense, it's gonna be amazing, beautiful, freeing, and so many other things I can't even imagine. 

Let the fun begin!

-Psy


----------



## Antelope Bob (May 4, 2015)

Gratz!!! I leave in about 2 weeks for my long walk, a 2600 mile journey. Can't wait to read about your journey.


----------



## Tude (May 4, 2015)

Total awesomeness - dooo enjoy yourself! If ya get up north here you have a place to stayover! Some things to consider too - not only finding bike shops where you are traveling too (if you need them that is) but also bicycle clubs for info, help or map situations. i found bike clubs to be very helpful when I was traveling. Bicycle websites are another source to keep in you back pocket as well. Enjoy!!


----------



## Art101 (May 4, 2015)

That first step is the worst,when you look back and wonder for a sec if your doing the right thing but push on.I envy ya all being able to bounce when ya want.I will get my chance again lol.Much love and and may the winds be at you back.


----------



## CosmicBrothaCam (May 4, 2015)

Sometimes I feel like being terrified its what makes it fun!


----------



## Sip (May 4, 2015)

It's always scary the first time. And the second time. And the third time. But value those times, because eventually traveling will become routine. The more flexible your "plans" are the more fun you'll have. Much luck and good fortune.


----------



## Psylock1045 (May 7, 2015)

Well, I got slightly delayed...putting my bike together became more of a fight than I ever expected...it took me A WHOLE WEEK to get the freakin brakes to work properly, good grief! Definitely gonna save up some spanging money and buy myself a decent set of brakes for this bastard, because I can NOT be fighting with these things in the middle of no where.

Anyway, so I'm stuck for a few more days, finally got the brakes done late yesterday afternoon, and now I've got to finish my other litter-bucket-pannier and pack my stuff. Probably will leave on Monday. Also, check out youtube.com/thefatman139, will be uploading vlogs shortly.


----------

